# Upcoming legeslative changes to lightweight craft - Tasmania



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Yesterday I recieved the latest "Boatwise" newsletter in the mail, and MAST (Marine And Safety Tasmania) have announced some upcoming legislative changes for "Lightweight Craft" which include kayaks and canoes.
When "outside sheltered and smooth waters" a kayaker must (also) carry an EPIRB or PLB, a VHF radio (handheld is OK), flares and a compass. This will be law for kayaks further than 2 nm (about 3.7k's) from the shore on the North and East coasts. They will also require the use of a tether in more than 200m from shore. ??? Tether to paddle or paddler???. Further, when paddling at night a torch will no longer be considered sufficient. Paddlers must display an all round white (anchor) light. Lastly, laws regarding the wearing of a PFD in the surf zone will be relaxed.
While I applaud MAST's efforts to ensure kayaking is a safer activity for all, the tether bit does concern me. There are threads here with some people for and some against. I was undecided, and chose not to tether personally, but I guess now the choice will be removed. MAST says they "listened to advice from experienced paddlers" before deciding on this change, I have a feeling those were sea kayakers, not 'yak fishers, who's craft are usually quite different.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks mate, i got mine yesterday and promptly threw it in the recycle bin without reading it. I carry that stuff now, unsure about the tether. I guess i will need to invest in one of those whitewater PFDs with the tether attachment Trev was telling me about when i was debating whether to tether of not on the AI.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Here are a few reviews lads of whitwater PFD's with inbuilt harnesses. I know they work and keep your head basically above water (I've been rescued in fast water). They would keep you attached to the AI, but they do not solve the problem of de-powering the AI while you are being dragged along behind it.

http://www.canoekayak.com/gear/safe-is-smooth/






In the tethering to the kayak threads (viewtopic.php?f=9&t=57074&p=594313 and viewtopic.php?f=9&t=59474&p=622011, many ideas were put forward. TonyStott had an idea for the AI of clipping the main/furling line into his PFD, but I'm not sure he tested it in real life to see if he could uncleat and furl the sheet. Tony?

Here's an equivalent from the sailing scene: 
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1 and https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... h123=Burke harnesses

Once again the problem of de-powering the AI needs some research/testing. Has anyone tried letting go of the rudder, to see just what would happen to an AI without a skipper? I imagine you would need to test this on a variety of headings and differing wind strengths.

For SOT's, re-read the above threads where there are some good ideas, and cautions.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Trev, i was looking yesterday at the Kokatat Maximus Prime. 
http://kokatat.com/maximus-prime-pfd.html

It also had an optional electronics sling which i could fit the handheld VHF and possibly the PLB in.
http://kokatat.com/maximus-prime-electronic-sling.html

Without the electronics sling it was under $300 delivered from the US.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Scott said:


> Thanks Trev, i was looking yesterday at the Kokatat Maximus Prime.
> http://kokatat.com/maximus-prime-pfd.html
> 
> It also had an optional electronics sling which i could fit the handheld VHF and possibly the PLB in.
> ...


Scott

Kokotat make very good gear generally. You might want to run the pricing and availability past Bruce Baxter at Paddle Sports Australia. Bruce is the Kokotat agent for Oz. He might offer you a very good price (mention my name), which may make the overseas purchase less attractive (with the postage).


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I just saw a news article about these changes.
http://www.themercury.com.au/lifestyle/ ... 6796854721

Mostly a good idea. I don't know that I ever get further than 3.7km from shore so I don't think I'll have to worry about the PLB or VHF. I have a waterproof UHF that I've used when going with a mate who also has one. I don't want to have to buy a VHF one too.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

So the usual story then - some beaurocrats have come up with new rules that those who are supposed to enforce them find totally confusing, let alone those who are meant to comply! 
Probably will only be relevant in a legal case relating to a disaster


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

And more relevant to paddle yaks where if you lose your paddle you're helpless. Doesn't take into account pedal kayaks. No rules about having to have ya mirage drive tethered? Pfft. Legislation on the run. Who was consulted?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> And more relevant to paddle yaks where if you lose your paddle you're helpless. Doesn't take into account pedal kayaks. No rules about having to have ya mirage drive tethered? Pfft. Legislation on the run. Who was consulted?


Sounds like Paul Keating.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm sure I'll be much safer if I add a leash to my paddle, which remains strapped to the side of the (pedal) kayak on 99% of my offshore trips.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

tasmaniac said:


> spork said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure I'll be much safer if I add a leash to my paddle, which remains strapped to the side of the (pedal) kayak on 99% of my offshore trips.
> ...


I have to tether my seat???


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

And how will they confirm ID of any offenders? No boat licence or registration for yaks.
"Hi, my name's Salti and I'm here on holiday from Qld" :lol:


----------

